# If you could change your Personality Type Which one would you pick?



## 800sexy (Dec 19, 2017)

If you could change your Personality Type Which one would you pick?
Pick One out of all types


----------



## Clare_Bare (Apr 6, 2015)

ESTP.
Coz i used to be like them when I was in my 20's!
And I also get along with them quite well and I 'get' them.
I could live their MBTI life and be reasonably happy.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

There are things about my personality I wish I could change sometimes, like...I wish I knew how to socialize with people I don't know more easily, and I wish I wasn't so quick to get emotional all the time which I credit to my Fi. 

So I guess maybe EXTP or EXFJ.

At the same time, I don't really wanna be any other type, lol.


----------



## remarkable_remark (Apr 28, 2017)

ISTJ, somewhat similar to my type.


----------



## Reila (Jan 17, 2017)

ESTP or ESFP. I just really wish I could live in the moment.


----------



## Trec93 (Jan 31, 2015)

Istp


----------



## Judson Joist (Oct 25, 2013)

ENFP so people wouldn't think I'm a " type traitor" for being "genki."
:tongue:


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

I'd like to be an ExTP of some sort. Aux Ti and Tert Fe sound pretty nice. ESTP wouldn't be too big of a shift for me so might as well choose ENTP.


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

Well I would never change my personality type, but if I had too, it would be between INTJ, ENTP, or an ISTP.


----------



## isfpisfp (Sep 10, 2017)

INTP would be the most interesting but ESTP would be the most fun. If I had to choose I'd pick INTP


----------



## Chatshire (Oct 12, 2017)

ENXP because Ne seems like the most interesting function


----------



## Just Peachy (Jan 2, 2018)

I admire ISTPs and xNTJs. I'll vote INTJs as they are aware of their emotions, but able to detach from them and focus more on getting things done without losing themselves in the process.


----------



## Aluminum Frost (Oct 1, 2017)

Estp>entj>entp


----------



## faithhealing (Dec 20, 2017)

ENFJ, I want socializing to come more naturally to me.


----------



## FranklTheTankl (Jan 5, 2018)

ENTP. Being an introvert is cool in many ways but limiting in a lot more, and I like ENTPs a lot


----------



## Birbsofafeather (May 18, 2017)

I'd love to be an ENFP 7w6 or an INTJ 5w4... Just for a day or two, I think it'd be fun to be an ESTP 8w7.


----------



## martinkunev (Mar 23, 2017)

I'm not sure I would really want to. I'm interested to see what it is like to be an extrovert and I believe extroverts are better with things like social interactions (which is not quite true for me). I'd certainly keep the N and T. I voted for ENTJ.


----------



## Consistently Inconsistent (Feb 22, 2011)

Probably ESTP. I kind of envy Se's ability to be spontaneous and "just do it!". I also think that sensors in general are underrated by the internet.


----------



## ClownToy The Whiteface (Apr 15, 2017)

While there's some chance that I could already be an ENTP, I made my pick. ENTP is all about exploring new things, and very often they thrive for a change in their envronment and/or in their lifes.

Second choices would be either ENTJ or ESTP.

Since my type is xNTP (I don't know if I'm extravert or introvert, although I consider myself to be quite an ambivert.) I might be ENTP, but if I'm INTP, then I would like to be an ENTP instead.


----------



## Baracuda902 (Mar 26, 2017)

Probably INTJ because some habits I have would be right up its alley. Really, though, if you gave me a choice, I wouldn't pick any. Therefore, I wont vote.


----------

